# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Arterio veneuze malformatie,Avm

## Angel020

Zijn er hier ook mensen die te maken hebben met een AVM dat is de afkorting
van Arterio veneuze malformatie...als je even op google kijkt kom je erachter
wat het is.
Ik zoek eigenlijk mensen die dat ook hebben zodat je nogeens het 1 en ander
erover kan delen met elkaar, het komt niet zo heel veel voor vandaar dat 
het moeilijk is om die mensen te vinden..

Groetjes Angel

----------


## Angel020

En zo te merken zijn er geen mensen hier, die daar bekend mee zijn

----------


## LadyAndrea

Hoi Angel

http://www.lotgenotenforum.nl/forum/...play.php?f=256

----------


## Angel020

Dankje Lady voor de informatie

----------


## niels v

Hoi Angel, ben ook een AVM patient ben daarom ook begonnen met een facebook site AVM Netherlands. Om mensen nog beter in contact te laten komen en elkaar zo te ondersteunen.

----------


## Niels

Goed initiatief van dat arterie veneuze malformatie, ofwel AVM Facebook Niels!

----------


## niels v

Bedankt, het is alleen jammer dat pagina's zoals lotgenoten.nl mij zo tegenwerkt om de pagina onder de aandacht te brengen bij andere patiënten. terwijl het enigste doel van mijn pagina is: een platvorm te bieden voor lotgenoten, om ervaringen,informatie, troost en verhalen uit te kunnen wisselen

----------


## niels v

Beste lotgenoten,familie en vrienden,

Toen bij mij in de hersenen een AVM geconstateerd werd ben ik eerst op zoek gegaan naar informatie over deze aandoening.
Tot mijn verbazing bleek deze aandoening veel vaker voor te komen ( +/- 1 op de 500 ) dan ik verwacht had.
Hierdoor groeide de behoefte om met lotgenoten in contact te komen, helaas bleek hiervoor geen geschikt Nederlands talig platvorm op internet te zijn.

Voor patiënten,familie en vrienden van mensen met een AVM & Aneurysma heb ik daarom dan ook op Facebook ook een steunpunt gecreëerd.
De groep heet: AVM Netherlands.
www.facebook.com/groups/250340895149524/

Dit is het snelst groeiende en grootste platvorm voor Nederlands sprekende patiënten/lotgenoten met een AVM en/of Aneurysma in Nederland.
Dit is een besloten platvorm om de gesprekken en privacy van de AVM/ Aneurysma patiënten te waarborgen. Dit platvorm is een plaats voor steun,troost en informatie met elkaar uit te wisselen omdat dat nodig gebleken is.
We zijn er voor de patiënten maar hopen in de toekomst te groeien zodat we de Neurochirurgie kunnen ondersteunen in het gevecht tegen AVM/Aneurysma .

Er is onlangs ook al contact gelegd met de Hersenstichting die ons, tot onze vreugde ondersteunen. Tevens is er contact gelegd met specialisten,ziekenhuizen,neurologen,neurochirurge n,steunpunten en stichtingen.

Ik nodig hierbij iedereen uit om een bezoek te brengen en deze informatie te delen. Op deze manier kunnen we de AVM & Aneurysma patiënten helpen in toch moeilijkere tijden. Als bereiken we maar 1 patiënt dan hebben we al gewonnen.

Ik wens alle veel sterkte !!!

Groetjes AVM Dutch

----------

